# Houston screen printers



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

Who are the best screenprinters in houston? I need them to have a very wide ink variety also..


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

bump? anyone?


----------



## geniussuineg (Sep 21, 2010)

what are you looking for?


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

geniussuineg said:


> what are you looking for?


I'm looking for screen printer in Houston that is in downtown etc.. near 77024 preferably, but not somewhere in Katy or Alief or the far part of town. I need them to possibly do some semi-complex designs and a very wide variety of colors.


----------



## RebelRagz (Jul 29, 2012)

Try J Harding located in the Heights.


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

i am in the heights as well but we don't print complex designs. we use someone with an automatic. try tiger tees. we use them quit a bit for complex designs


----------

